# Energy Usage 04/04/22



## tardigrade

They are asking you all to reduce your energy consumption on Monday - tomorrow as half the nuclear plants are off line.









French Grid Manager Asks Users to Reduce Consumption on Monday







www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Bevdeforges

Kind of like they did back in the 1970's during the oil crisis back then, no? Seems long overdue to me - but hey, we've had our appliances on those delay timers so that they run mostly overnight during the "heures creuses." 

All those big "promises" to move away from fossil fuels. About time we started actually doing something about it.


----------



## BackinFrance

Bevdeforges said:


> Kind of like they did back in the 1970's during the oil crisis back then, no? Seems long overdue to me - but hey, we've had our appliances on those delay timers so that they run mostly overnight during the "heures creuses."
> 
> All those big "promises" to move away from fossil fuels. About time we started actually doing something about it.


It is because so many of the nuclear power stations are shut down for maintenance. At the moment they are most concerned about Monday and in particular Monday morning (tomorrow) because of the cold snap and manufacturers starting up after the weekend. Although they do have a coal fired power station on standby in Moselle should the situation worsen this year. We are currently over reliant on nuclear power rather than on fossil fuels, and haven't done enough in terms of renewable. That said, we all need to try to reduce power use, including during off peak hours.


----------



## tardigrade

You all also have not maintained those power stations properly and have not built new ones on home soil...


----------



## BackinFrance

tardigrade said:


> You all also have not maintained those power stations properly and have not built new ones on home soil...


Agreed, but in any case France does not produce uranium. Not classified as a fossil fuel, but we still have to import it, and dispose of the waste.


----------



## Leforgeron

tardigrade said:


> You all also have not maintained those power stations properly and have not built new ones on home soil...


Excuse me but this is scheduled mintenance which is one of the reasons why our nuclear power stations are so reliable. And the plan is to build a whole new generation of reactors which can re-use as fuel the accumulated spent fuel from the old style reactors, rendering these wastes much less toxic in the process. Like it or not, nuclear power will play a significant part in the response to climate change - we need every tool available. 

Think of climate change as big thick brick wall built across the autoroute; you are approaching this wall at 130kph and don't see it in time to stop fully, but if you hit your brakes really, really hard, you'll only hit it at 50kph. Not great, but a very different outcome than 130kph. Nuclear energy is part of your brakes..


----------



## tardigrade

Leforgeron said:


> Excuse me but this is scheduled mintenance which is one of the reasons why our nuclear power stations are so reliable. And the plan is to build a whole new generation of reactors which can re-use as fuel the accumulated spent fuel from the old style reactors, rendering these wastes much less toxic in the process. Like it or not, nuclear power will play a significant part in the response to climate change - we need every tool available.
> 
> Think of climate change as big thick brick wall built across the autoroute; you are approaching this wall at 130kph and don't see it in time to stop fully, but if you hit your brakes really, really hard, you'll only hit it at 50kph. Not great, but a very different outcome than 130kph. Nuclear energy is part of your brakes..


I like it well enough just not the way the French have been doing it. I am surprised there has not been a 3 mile island or Ukrainian type accident there yet. If they would even alert the public.


----------

